# كــــــتـــاب نـــــادر Engineering Maintenance A Modern Approach



## خبير.ص (1 فبراير 2007)

[Engineering maintenance is an important sector of the economy. Each year U.S.
industry spends well over $300 billion on plant maintenance and operation, and in
1997 the U.S. Department of Defense’s budget request alone included $79 billion
for operation and maintenance. Furthermore, it is estimated that approximately 80%
of the industry dollars is spent to correct chronic failures of machines, systems, and
people. The elimination of many of these chronic failures through effective maintenance
can reduce the cost between 40 and 60%.
This century will usher in a broader need for equipment management—a cradle-tograve
strategy to preserve equipment functions, avoid the consequences of failure, and
ensure the productive capacity of equipment. This cannot be achieved by simply following
the traditional approach to maintenance effectively—human error in maintenance,
quality and safety in maintenance, software maintenance, reliability-centered maintenance,
maintenance costing, reliability, and maintainability also must be considered.
Today, a large number of books are available on maintenance, but to the best of
my knowledge, none covers all the areas listed above. Material on such topics is
available either in technical articles or in specialized books, but not in a single
volume. In order to perform the maintenance function effectively, knowledge of
these topics is essential, but maintenance professionals find it difficult to obtain such
information in a single maintenance text.

Chapter 1: Introduction
Background
Maintenance and Maintenance Engineering Objectives
Maintenance Facts and Figures
Engineering Maintenance in the 21st Century
Maintenance Terms and Definitions
Maintenance Publications, Organizations, and Data Information Sources
Publications
Organizations
Data Information Sources
Problems
References
Chapter 2: Maintenance Mathematics
Chapter 3: Maintenance Management and Control
Introduction
Maintenance Department Functions and Organization
Maintenance Management by Objectives: Critical Maintenance
Management Principles, and Maintenance Program
Effectiveness Evaluation Questions for Maintenance Managers
Chapter 4: Preventive Maintenance
Chapter 5: Corrective Maintenance
Chapter 6: Reliability Centered Maintenance
Chapter 7: Inventory Control in Maintenance
Chapter 8: Human Error in Maintenance
Chapter 9: Quality and Safety in Maintenance
Chapter 11: Software Maintenance
Chapter 12: Reliability
Chapter 13: Maintainability​


----------



## صالح الهاشمي (2 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله بك


----------



## الشاب الذكى800 (19 فبراير 2007)

ربنا يبارك لك
ومشكور على المجهود الكبير


----------



## يحي الحربي (19 فبراير 2007)

جزيت خيرا
ونتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## محمد عبدالسيد (19 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## abuzreaq (19 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير
ونتمنى لك التوفيق
بارك الله فيك


----------



## خبير.ص (19 فبراير 2007)

*??????,*

???????????????????????????????????,


----------



## المهندس شبراوى (19 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هيثم حلمى (20 فبراير 2007)

أخى الملفات المرفقة .. أقوم بتحميلها و لكنها لا تعمل عندى ما الحل؟؟؟


----------



## salhen2003 (20 فبراير 2007)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank u


----------



## امجد66 (20 فبراير 2007)

الملفات لا تعمل


----------



## TAHER_IE (20 فبراير 2007)

زادك الله علما الحبيب


----------



## جاسر (21 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

جـــزاكــ الله خـــير ونفع الله بــــك ...

الملف هنا

http://www.eggdisk.com/files/261788_iepom/Engineering Maintenance A Modern Approach.PDF


----------



## الدغيدي حسام (10 مارس 2007)

شكر جدا على هذا الكتاب القيم 
اشكركم جميعا على هذا التعاون المثمر
جزاكم الله كل خير

ممكن اطلب كتب ثانية في هذا الموضوع لاني تعبت بحث عن كتب متخصصة في نظم إدارة الصيانة 
وانا شغال في تخطيط نظم إدارة الصيانة ومحتاج الكتب دي قوي جدا


شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:77: :77:


----------



## Bassoom (11 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خبير.ص (12 مارس 2007)

و يمكنكم التحميل من هنا 

http://rapidshare.com/files/20638386/Engineering_Maintenance__A_Modern_Approach.PDF


----------



## أهل الحديث (17 مارس 2007)

Engineering Maintenance: A Modern Approach 
By B.S. Dhillon 
Publisher: CRC
Number Of Pages: 224
Publication Date: 2002-02-14
ISBN / ASIN: 1587161427

Review
The author has gathered and integrated the latest advances in engineering maintenance into practical step-by-step plans to optimize maintenance activities, extend equipment life, and minimize failures.
-MEBOOKSHELF 
A comprehensive presentation of modern maintenance engineering concepts and practices that includes major recent developments this book provides a cradle-to-grave strategy for preserving equipment, avoiding the consequences of failure, and ensuring the productive capacity of equipment. It covers key maintenance-engineering topics from management and control, preventative and corrective maintenance to new concepts such as reliability-centered maintenance, human error, quality and safety, and maintainability. The author addresses maintenance mathematics and costing and emphasizes practical applications illustrated by numerous examples.

Book Info
Presents a cradle-to-grave strategy to preserve equipment function, avoid the consequences of failures, and ensure the productive capacity of equipment. Provides theoretical and mathematics background but emphasizes its practical application


*rapidshare.com*​


----------



## basemmmo (17 مارس 2007)

i can not download
only white page


----------



## خبير.ص (18 مارس 2007)

قد يكون التحميل من الموقع محجوب في بلادك اخي basemmmo


----------



## magdy100 (18 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير على الكتاب القيم


----------



## [email protected] (19 مارس 2007)

الملفات لا تعمل


----------



## hossin (19 مارس 2007)

شکرا لک وجزاک الله خیرا


----------



## ezeldin_morsi (19 مارس 2007)

الرابط يعمل 100%
الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المخترع الصغير (19 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## imadna (19 مارس 2007)

how can i download it


----------



## ezeldin_morsi (20 مارس 2007)

imadna قال:


> how can i download it


حبيبى الغالى 
اضغط على الرابط فى أول المشاركه تظهر صفحه موقع الرابيدشير بأسم الملف المطلوب تنزيله أختار Free فى اسفل الصفحه ستنتقل الى صفحه أخرى بها اسم الملف وبها عداد للدقائق المطلوب انتظارها
أنتظر الثوانى الموضحه ثم ضع الأرقام والحروف التى سوف تظهر لك داخل المستطيل الفارغ
ثم أضغط الزر Download
بالتوفيق


----------



## خبير.ص (20 مارس 2007)

الدغيدي حسام قال:


> شكر جدا على هذا الكتاب القيم
> اشكركم جميعا على هذا التعاون المثمر
> جزاكم الله كل خير
> 
> ...



انظر الربط التالي 



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=47853


----------



## مروان96 (20 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mori22 (20 مارس 2007)

مشكور على المنتدى الجميل وعلى مجهود الخ الكريم


----------



## salhen2003 (20 أبريل 2007)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## islam88 (21 أبريل 2007)

والله معلم


----------



## هيثم حلمى (21 أبريل 2007)

<center><iframe align="center" id="IW_frame_35188" src="http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=outdoor&iw_a=outlessons&lesson_id=35188" frameborder="0" allowtransparency="1" scrolling="no" width="330" height="155"></iframe></center>


----------



## hosamalfouly (5 نوفمبر 2007)

الكتاب غير كامل


----------



## casper_13_96 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## محمد سلطان علي (6 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م احمد العراقي (6 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذا الكتاب القيم


----------



## نور الزمان (6 نوفمبر 2007)

يسلمممممممموا


----------



## ياسر العاني (6 نوفمبر 2007)

لم استطع تشغيل الملف بعد التحميل


----------



## أبوبكر إبراهيم عبد (12 ديسمبر 2008)

الملفات المرفقة لاتفتح وقد إشتكي بعض الزملاء من نفس المشكله


----------



## طارق بويرق (13 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م محمد بكر (16 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## enggg.mahmoud (17 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## tariqsamer (17 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووور ولكن الرابط لايعمل بارك الله فيك


----------



## نعمة حافظ الموسوى (2 أبريل 2013)

الموضوع يحتاج الى مادة هندسية مثل احلال المكائن التي تقل كفائتها مع الزمن -وكيفية ربط العلاقة بين تكاليف التشغيل والصيانة وتكاليف الصيانة العالية والوقت الضائع . الموضوع هندسي وليس ماتتطرق الية قهو اداري .


----------



## essamessam28855 (2 أبريل 2013)

موضوع ممتاز جدا.... شكرا


----------



## هادي فارس (5 أبريل 2013)

فعلا كتاب مهم


----------



## enghamada80 (9 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mostafa_mobset (1 مايو 2013)

الف شكر على الكتاب الرائع ده واعتقد انه مفيد للكل ...جزاك الله كل خير 
وده رابط للكتاب للى عنده مشكله فى التحميل
Engineering Maintenance A Modern Approach.rar


----------

